

Ask HN: Jingle/Sound purchasing - BrianPetro

I want to add some sound to my app. Does anyone have suggestions for purchasing audio tracks?
======
needleme
Hello, I could do something, if you want contact me. What kind of app it is
and what kind of music/soundss you'r looking for?

~~~
BrianPetro
I am actually doing a little market research. Through my friends that work on
music I realized there isn't a solid marketplace for this type of sale. I am
entering pre-release stage with my 99 designs like platform.

Thanks for the off though, it is appreciated.

